# NEW YORK | Greenpoint Landing | +136m-102m x 11 | +445ft-336ft x 11 | 40-29 fl | U/C



## babybackribs2314

Plans revived with new designs.




























=====================================================================================

_Previously:_











Woot!

Full rundown:

http://newyorkyimby.blogspot.com/2012/03/renderings-released-for-greenpoint.html



> Handel's website gives a great description of the plan, which is said to include 4.2 million square feet of mixed-use development. The project is expected to provide over 4,000 new units of housing in addition to a mix of retail and public parks. With 11 new buildings and 20% of the future housing set aside as affordable, the scale of the project is quite large. Perhaps most exciting is the project's integration with a marina, which could provide part of the new backbone this waterfront neighborhood so badly needs.












image: Handel


Greenpoint Landing by Thomas Pollman, on Flickr


----------



## rencharles

Woow... It looks very good. I'll take a look at your blog seeking more information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kingsc

Looks good for brooklyn


----------



## HK999

^^ It's not brown eh? XD


----------



## kingsc

^^ that's why I said it looks good lol


----------



## desertpunk

Mother of God!  

Looks like San Diego!









http://blog.archpaper.com/wordpress/archives/49835









http://blog.archpaper.com/wordpress/archives/49835


----------



## babybackribs2314

desertpunk said:


> Mother of God!
> 
> Looks like San Diego!


I like how one development project in NYC is equivalent to half of San Diego's skyline... (not knocking SD which is a fantastic place, but it's ridiculous/awesome). :banana:

The stretch of development from the Williamsburg Bridge to the Queensboro is going to be crazy come 2020.


----------



## babybackribs2314

Latest renderings just released:

http://www.newyorkyimby.com/2012/07/greenpoint-massive-lumberyard.html

This project is literally the size of mid-size American city's skyline.


----------



## Hudson11

from that page: 



















NYYIMBY

amazing :banana:these are the preliminary renderings. Can't wait to see what this site has to offer. There wont be masterpieces but the scale is awesome.


----------



## babybackribs2314

Indeed. There was some change between these and the last ones, as the scale is now much larger. The aerial provides a great example of the project's scope.

Handel is the architect, FYI. Hopefully they update their websites with more renders soon. NYTimes also said two towers could start next summer, of 30 and 40 floors.


----------



## desertpunk

*Plans for Greenpoint's 10 Luxury Towers Moving Forward*





















> It looks like those ten residential towers will actually be coming to 22 acres of Greenpoint waterfront. Called Greenpoint Landing, the plans have been talked about for nearly a year, and renderings by Handel Architects were released this spring. *News that developer Park Tower Group wants to break ground by next summer was buried in a Times article earlier this summer, and now, Greenpointers reports that the tenants occupying the lots in question, mainly the Boardwalk Empire set, are moving out.* The luxury development will occupy 22 waterfront acres, bringing 4.2 million square feet of mixed-use buildings with approximately 4,000 apartments, of which 20 percent will be affordable.
> 
> Handel Architects' plans call for much more than just ten towers rising 30 to 40 stories high. They include plans for a pedestrian bridge designed by starchitect Santiago Calatrava to connect Greenpoint and Long Island City, a new East River Marina, and a seasonal putting green/ice skating rink. Residents would enjoy a large deck with a swimming pool, hot tub, and barbecue area, and inside amenities would include concierge and valet service, a fitness center and spa, racquetball court, a golf-simulator, children's playroom, and a movie room. Restaurants and public green spaces would be incorporated throughout.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks too much like something you would find in Florida or China. But it's still nice.


----------



## primus20

ThatOneGuy said:


> Looks too much like something you would find in Florida or China. But it's still nice.


i think thats exactly that what new york needs
it makes it "international"


----------



## xlchris

primus20 said:


> i think thats exactly that what new york needs
> it makes it "international"


Ha. And you think New York isn't international?


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ :lol:

Nice cluster. It is a small skyline on its own.


----------



## sweet-d

I like it especially the location.


----------



## unmentioned

Out of scale, out of character, far from transit, completely wrong for this neighborhood. More suited to Jersey City, in size, configuration, and sheer tastelessness.


----------



## desertpunk

*Greenpoint Landing Gearing Up For Start*









http://inhabitat.com/nyc/greenpoint...-to-lic/handel-architects-greenpointlanding1/



> Last week Community Board One posted a notice that representatives of the mayor requested a meeting with the land-use committee to brief them on three important projects coming to Greenpoint. The first, and easily the largest project in store for Greenpoint, is the 5,000-unit Greenpoint Landing, pictured in a rendering above. *According to the meeting notice, the developers are working with the city and expect “that the project will certify into ULURP summer 2013.” (The developer previously stated that they hoped to break ground by this summer.)*
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Revived with changed designs:*

*Back from the drawing board*

*Dormant Newtown Creek development awakens in a big way.*



> *A slumbering giant of a project is about to reawaken on the banks of Newtown Creek in north Brooklyn. Park Tower Group is set to unveil its latest plans for a huge 22-acre development at the northern tip of Greenpoint at a public meeting Monday.*
> 
> The plan calls for 5,500 apartments spread among as many as two dozen buildings, including 10 luxury towers of 30 to 40 stories. Planning for the development began more than a decade ago and pre-dates the contentious Williamsburg-Greenpoint rezoning that spawned a building boom and thousands of new apartments. After the 2005 rezoning, Park Tower spent a number of years honing its plan along more than a half-mile of waterfront. But just as the developer was preparing to build, the recession hit. "It's been challenging for anything to occur, but now the market is very strong," said Park Tower Vice President Al Bradshaw.
> 
> The developer hopes to break ground on the first tower sometime in December or January. Beginning in June, the plan will have to go through the six-month public-review process. Financing has yet to be secured, although Mr. Bradshaw said he is "in advanced discussions with a number of lenders."
> 
> The public review has little to do with the towers, which could be built as of right, thanks to the rezoning, and has more to do with modifications to the original plan. Park Tower will incorporate a city-owned parcel and build as many as 431 affordable-housing units the Bloomberg administration promised to add as part of the rezoning. This is in addition to nearly 1,000 units of affordable housing already planned for the site.
> 
> The site must also be re-rezoned because Park Tower has agreed to provide space for a school, which the city would build. The open space also is being reconfigured to better deal with potential storm surges, including raising the public promenade. "This will not only protect our property, but those of our neighbors behind us," Mr. Bradshaw said. Park Tower is also donating $2.5 million to the city to expand the adjacent Newtown Barge Park.
> 
> *The developer has changed the look of the project. Earlier renderings showed sleek glass towers, while the new designs envision red-brick façades liberally punctuated with windows reminiscent of the area's old warehouses. Steel awnings hang above the entrances. "It's a nod to the area's industrial history," architect Gary Handel said.
> 
> Park Tower also hopes that a bridge designed by Santiago Calatrava to connect Brooklyn and Queens across the Newtown Creek will be included at a later point. The entire project is expected to take between eight and 12 years to complete.*
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20130505/REAL_ESTATE/305059973


----------



## Archaean

I was initially worried when it was mentioned that these towers were going to be brick clad. To me these actually look much better than the previous design. More unique.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I hoped to see how this whole area look from above with these new changes. Honestly, despite my usual skepticism about all glass buildings, previous design was more to my liking. It was more futuristic and more of a reflection of Manhattan across the river. I am not so sure that these memories of a huge lumberyard, that was there, are such a cherished memory needed to be preserved in a new design. Canopies over the stores are generally a good idea, but all brick buildings.... kinda makes it look less attracting. Just an opinion.


----------



## Archaean

This isnt all brick. It has a large amount of glass, especially facing the waterfront. A building doesnt need all glass to look nice. In fact, the majority of all glass buildings are either ugly or bland. This development has a good mix of materials.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Archaean said:


> This isnt all brick. It has a large amount of glass, especially facing the waterfront. A building doesnt need all glass to look nice. In fact, the majority of all glass buildings are either ugly or bland. This development has a good mix of materials.


well I need to see the new master plan. generally I like brick and sandstone/limestone sidings. it is way more splendid than glass imho. But this particular one is just... anyways I need to see the whole picture before I say my final words.


----------



## tim1807

Nice towers and all, but the bridgehno: what a rip off.


----------



## kingsc

The bridge is rip of of what? It's design by Santiago Calatrava, and that bridge design is his bread and butter.


----------



## desertpunk

*NIMBYs Attack!*

*Greenpoint Residents Will Sue City Over 12 Waterfront Towers*












> Residents of North Brooklyn have never been pleased with the Bloomberg's insatiable desire to populate their waterfront with glass towers, and now they are fighting back. Brownstoner reports that a group of Greenpoint residents and City Councilman Stephen Pierson plan to file a lawsuit against the city to halt the development of 12 buildings between 30 and 40 stories tall. The suit argues that the projects—the colossal Greenpoint Landing and 77 Commercial Street—used an outdated, incorrect environmental impact study that said the developments would have no negative effects. Even if the lawsuit doesn't stop the projects altogether, Pierson hopes it will delay them until " potentially more sympathetic mayoral administration" takes office.


Battle lines are drawn, two sides, two different perspectives:


















Greenpointers.com


----------



## desertpunk

*NIMBYs Attack!*

*Greenpoint Board Nixes Waterfront Towers*












> *Community Board 1 voted no on the proposed high-rise developments Greenpoint Landing and 77-87 Commercial Street on Monday night*, which together would bring 6,100 new units to Greenpoint and increase the population in the area by about a third, DNAinfo reported. Above, a rendering of the proposed development at 77-87 Commercial Street.
> 
> The board said it would support the complexes if developers make the affordable units more affordable and add 100 units specifically for seniors. Some members of the board and community wanted to reject the towers unconditionally, but the chair of the land-use committee said if the board did so, its vote would be ignored. The vote is not binding, and the city already overrode the board in the 2005 rezoning of the waterfront, which paved the way for towers as high as 40 stories. The developers said they would consider the board’s recommendations. Greenpoint Landing already plans to include a school.
> 
> “This is our last chance for real affordable housing,” said Del Teague, the chair of the land use committee. “We have a waiting list of seniors that’s so long, they’re dying before they get housed.” The board listened to testimony at the public hearings; those who testified said they were “desperate” for affordable housing, Teague said. *She added she considered the height of the towers “disgusting.”* Another public hearing is slated for September 17.


----------



## desertpunk

*Closing Bell: Marty Says Yes to Controversial Greenpoint High Rise Projects *












> Brooklyn Borough President Marty Markowitz has officially approved the two massive and controversial developments at 77 Commercial Street and *Greenpoint Landing*, near the mouth of Newtown Creek, Brooklyn Paper reports. Markowitz greenlighted the project on condition the developers build a 640-seat middle school and increase bus and G train service to the neighborhood. Greenpoint Landing will have 10 towers and 5,500 apartments over 22 acres on the waterfront, and 77 Commercial Street will include two towers rising 30 stories with720 apartments.
> 
> Markowitz also backed the affordable housing part of Greenpoint Landing, mandating 70 units out of the 431 affordable ones be reserved specifically for senior citizens and the disabled who don’t earn more than 30 percent Area Median Income, according to his report. The Beep’s vote is just the latest hurdle in the land-use review process, which also requires the approval of the City Planning Commission, City Council, and the mayor’s office.


----------



## desertpunk

*2 big Greenpoint apt. towers get green light*












> *The controversial proposals will each add a residential tower of as many as 40 stories to the north Brooklyn waterfront and will be among the last big projects approved under the Bloomberg administration.*
> 
> Wednesday November 6, 2013
> 
> The City Planning Commission unanimously approved Wednesday morning a pair of big, controversial residential projects slated for the Greenpoint, Brooklyn, waterfront.
> 
> Now that the commission has given its blessing to about 700 of the roughly 5,500-units in the Greenpoint Landing project, along with the 720-unit 77 Commercial St. development, eyed for the northernmost section of the Brooklyn's East River shoreline, the City Council now has 50 days to make the final call.
> 
> Greenpoint Landing is proposed by developer Park Tower Group under the name Greenpoint Landing Associates, while 77 Commercial is a separate project that is being advanced by Chetrit Group under the name Waterfront at Greenpoint. Should they gain ultimate approval, the projects, which include multiple towers of 30-to-40 stories, would be among the final significant changes to the city's waterfront approved under the Bloomberg administration.
> 
> “We thank the City Planning Commission for their decision to approve this application, which brings us one step closer to delivering multiple benefits to the Greenpoint community,” a Greenpoint Landing spokesperson said in a statement.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Community Board 1 had recommended that City Planning disapprove the project, while Borough President Marty Markowitz recommended the opposite, however, both attached a list of conditions that largely dealt with strains on public transportation and the affordable housing component of the project, which the developers said they would explore.
> 
> But community outcry over the height and density of the developments technically do not apply to the current land-use application. The impetus for building along the shoreline was actually a 2005 rezoning that not only cleared the way for massive projects like the two being proposed, but also set aside space for park land.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Closing Bell: Votes on Greenpoint Landing, Domino Today *



> Today is a big day for the Williamsburg-Greenpoint waterfront. The City Council planned to vote earlier today on the 10-tower Greenpoint Landing complex, and the full board of Community Board One is voting tonight on Two Trees’ Domino proposal.
> 
> The City Council has set a date of December 19 for its postponed vote on 77 Commercial Street to give Council Member Steve Levin more time to try to broker an agreement with developer The Chetrit Group.


----------



## Lowkey Lion

Approved by the city council!


----------



## desertpunk

*Council Passes Greenpoint Landing, Local Board Votes Yes on Domino*



> [...]
> 
> ...yesterday, the City Council passed the 10-tower Greenpoint Landing proposal after extracting promises from developer Greenpoint Landing Associates and the city concerning schools and transportation. *The whole complex can be built as of right, so the vote affected only portions of the development. The developer and the city agreed on plans for a K through 8th grade public school, open space, and transportation*, according to a press release sent out by Council Member Stephen Levin, who helped negotiate the agreement.
> 
> The developer will provide a site for the school and will run a free shuttle between the complex and public transportation, and the city will create a transportation plan. The developer agreed that an additional 431 affordable units in the complex will be permanently affordable and available to families earning from 40 percent to 120 percent of area median income. Greenpoint Landing Associates will also donate an additional $3,000,000 (bringing its total donation to $5,500,000) to expand Newtown Barge Park.


----------



## desertpunk

*Mapping Greenpoint's Towertastic Waterfront Of The Future*












> Earlier this week, the City Council voted to green light the ever-contentious Greenpoint Landing project, whose centerpiece is 10 controversially-rendered tall towers that'll house some 5,000 units. Despite significant community opposition, the project is going ahead, and developers have made concessions to area residents that include construction of a K-8 school, money for a park, shuttle buses to bolster public transit, and a promise to keep 400+ apartments "permanently affordable."
> 
> Greenpointers has an in-depth look at the ays, nays, and rocky road to approval, and it includes a map of the area that gives the clearest picture yet of what could go where. (Click for big; find an even bigger PDF here: http://gwapp.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Greenpoint-Landing-Diagram.pdf)
> 
> The buildings lettered A through H are towers, and it shows where proposed parkland, affordable housing, and the school could go.


----------



## desertpunk

*Park Tower files for permits on Greenpoint mega-project*












> Updated at 3:10 p.m: Developer Greenpoint Landing Associates, an affiliate of the Manhattan-based Park Tower Group, has filed building permits for two affordable residential apartments in Brooklyn.
> 
> The two affordable buildings, at 21 Commercial Street and 33 Eagle Street, are being developed in a joint venture with L&M as part of the gigantic waterfront development Greenpoint Landing. They are the first in a series of buildings Park Tower plans to build there.
> 
> The Commercial Street building has 93 units in total, while Eagle Street has 98. Both are being designed by Gary Handel of Handel Architects.













The towers are controversial and drew rage from neighborhood activists who hope de Blasio will put a stop to them.


----------



## j-biz

Future site of Greenpoint Landing. You can see why the NIMBYs are so desperate to save it from the developers.


----------



## Hudson11

someone's car's cloaking device is incomplete


----------



## Eric Offereins

quite interesting bicycle as well.


----------



## desertpunk

*Greenpoint Landing building gets new rendering *


brownstoner.com



> Greenpoint Landing Associates, an affiliate of Park Tower Group and L+M Development Partners, unveiled a full-building rendering for part of the megadevelopment Greenpoint Landing planned for the Brooklyn neighborhood’s waterfront.
> 
> The six-story building at 21 Commercial Street is set to hold 93 affordable housing units. The developers received approval last month for the 82,000-square-foot property, which will hold more than 2,500 square feet of ground-floor commercial space.


----------



## desertpunk

*Let the pile driving begin! Greenpoint Landing starts construction*












> Greenpoint’s got a new kid on the block and he’s entered the hood with a bang. For anyone who has seen the mounds of excavated dirt, or the felt the head-splitting thunderous claps of wooden piles being driven into the ground at 7 am, knows Greenpoint Landing has officially arrived.
> 
> Greenpoint Landing’s construction crew, which quietly set-up shop at the end of Commercial Street in July, are now laying down the foundation at 21 Commercial Street–a low-rise, affordable residential building with approximately 98 units. Phase 1 of the Commercial Street construction will involve digging trenches, along with upgrades and relocation of combined sewage overflow pipes (CSO’s).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Work permits have been approved by the Department of Buildings and the Department of Environmental Protection. Remediation efforts will be overseen by the Mayor’s Office of Environmental Remediation and the State Department of Environmental Conservation.


----------



## desertpunk

*DOB Digest: Breezy Point Filings, Another Greenpoint Landing Tower, More*












> BROOKLYN:
> 
> 37 Commercial Street: Greenpoint Landing Associates have filed applications for another waterfront tower of 30 stories and 373 residential units for the vacant lot of 37 Commercial Street, in Greenpoint; the residential building will total 295,854 square feet, and Handel is designing.


----------



## desertpunk

Now U/C: http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/3/3/greenpoint-landing








.


----------



## desertpunk

*Revealed: Greenpoint Landing Towers at 37 and 41 Blue Slip*









37 Blue Slip



> Last year, there were two new permit filings for towers at addresses that don’t yet exist on the Greenpoint waterfront (37 and 41 Blue Slip). Both are part of the larger Greenpoint Landing development, which will encompass approximately 5,000 apartments. Initial plans have seen significant changes, and YIMBY now has the reveal for two of the towers.
> 
> 37 Blue Slip will stand 30 stories tall and hold 372 units, while 41 Blue Slip will stand 39 floors with 401 apartments. Both towers will look fairly similar, though 37 Blue Slip will have an angular roof.











41 Blue Slip


----------



## desertpunk

*Three Affordable Buildings Now Rising At Greenpoint Landing*












> The newest megaproject on the Brooklyn waterfront broke ground on its third building this morning, and the developers announced that they will be taking less money from the city than originally planned. Greenpoint Landing will have a total of 10 buildings and 5,500 new apartments, 1,400 of which will be affordable. Originally, the developers, L+M Development and Park Tower Group, would have received $136,000 for each affordable apartment, but the de Blasio administration renegotiated the terms, and they'll now get $68,000 per unit, according to Crain's. Construction began on 5 Blue Slip today, a 103-unit, six-story "deeply affordable" building that will be available to families who earn 30 to 60 percent of the area median income. The first building, 21 Commercial Street, has topped out, while the second, 33 Eagle Street, is starting to rise.


----------



## Ghostface79

*Two Luxury High-Rise Rentals Coming to Greenpoint Landing*

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/10/28/two_luxury_highrise_rentals_coming_to_greenpoint_landing.php







































> Greenpoint Landing is about to get a bit bigger: Brookfield Property Partners, the developer responsible for Brookfield Place (among other NYC projects), announced that it's teaming up with Park Tower Group to bring two high-rise, luxury rentals to the Greenpoint megaproject. The new buildings, which are expected to rise 30 and 40 stories above the East River, will be designed by Handel Architects and bring 780 new units to the megaproject (which is expected to have 5,500 units total). Gothamist revealed the renderings for the new towers, which are a bit all over the place: the design blends brick and glass, with faceted casement windows, and slender towers rising out of stubby bases. Construction should be completed by 2019, at a cost of about $600 million. They'll join three affordable buildings, which are already underway along the waterfront.


----------



## bodegavendetta

Kind of awkward but I appreciate that it's not a bland glass box with PTAC units.


----------



## Uaarkson

Nice!


----------



## desertpunk

http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/12/construction-update-greenpoint-landing.html



> *Construction Update: Greenpoint Landing*
> 
> By: Rebecca Baird-Remba 7:30 am on December 30, 2015
> 
> 
> Construction is chugging along on the banks of Newtown Creek in north Brooklyn, where Greenpoint Landing will eventually span 10 acres with 5,000 apartments. YIMBY swung by the megaproject earlier this month and caught up on the progress at three affordable rental buildings: 33 Eagle Street, 21 Commercial Street, and 5 Blue Slip.
> 
> 33 Eagle St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Commercial St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Blue Slip


----------



## pqmoore

*40-Story Greenpoint Landing Tower Gets Off the Ground*


----------



## Hudson11

5 Pointz and Long Island City in the background. The other U/C tower is Tishman Speyer's JACX office complex. 


r_180816121_beat0069_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


a new perspective on the master plan: http://greenpointlanding.com/#map


----------



## Modestas Gailius

^^ So how much has been done so far ?


----------



## Hudson11

Modestas Gailius said:


> ^^ So how much has been done so far ?


the one by the proposed ferry stop is U/C. The one immediately to its right is the one that was recently completed. Those two in addition to several affordable midrise buildings are all that has been done so far.


----------



## Hudson11

CONSTUCTION IN QUEENS AS VIEWED FROM HUNTERS POINT South Park--20180907_2018 HUNTERS POINT SOUTH PARK_D85_4843- by BONNIE FORMAN-FRANCO, on Flickr


----------



## germantower

That cut out on the top of the left tower is nice but sucks if its only done to show the water tower behind. Or will it get closed?


----------



## Hudson11

another update by Field Condition


----------



## Hudson11

3 more highrises slated for development by Brookfield. 

https://www.brookfieldproperties.com/portfolio/new-york/greenpoint/greenpoint-landing/



> *Building H*
> 30 Story Tower
> 410 Apartments
> 10,000 SF of indoor amenities
> 
> *Building D*
> Comprised of 3 Buildings occupying a full city block:
> > 40 Story Tower
> > 30 Story Tower
> > Low rise Building
> 750 Apartments
> 20,000 SF of indoor amenity spaces


----------



## Hudson11

r_181125084_beat0097_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_181125045_beat0097_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

r_181206147_beat0100_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_181206145_beat0100_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot

The bright lights in the middle, is that Hunters Point finally U/C or Prep? Or just lights from some parking lot I'm confusing with the site?


----------



## Hudson11

droneriot said:


> The bright lights in the middle, is that Hunters Point finally U/C or Prep? Or just lights from some parking lot I'm confusing with the site?


LEDs vs old bulbs is my guess based upon the coloration.


----------



## streetscapeer

Touching Down At LGA by Richard Melton, on Flickr


----------



## PsyLock

Oh wow,, my eyes gravitated towards LIC.


----------



## Hudson11

plans have been filed for the third tower. 

*Brookfield files plans for another Greenpoint Landing residential tower*



> Brookfield Property Partners pre-filed an application with New York City’s Department of Buildings to construct a 31-story, approximately 380,000-square-foot residential tower at One Bell Slip, across from the developer’s One Blue Slip rental property.
> 
> The new building will house 408 units, according to the filing. Amenities include a fitness center and pool.


----------



## Hudson11

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/01/gr...ects-41-blue-slip-approaches-topping-out.html


----------



## Hudson11

looks close to topping off. 


Cranes by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*ICBC, Scotiabank Lead $217M Financing for Brookfield Resi Tower at Greenpoint Landing*



> This deal refinances a portion of a previous $75 million land loan that ICBC provided to Brookfield in 2015 for its $59 million and $46.5 million purchases of two vacant sites on Commercial Street from development partner Park Tower Group, which owned them outright.





> There was also a $45 million project loan included in the new package, which funds soft costs and construction, as well as a roughly $130 million building loan, according to sources with knowledge of the deal. The three-year debt package includes a one-year extension option, sources said, and it closed on December 20, 2018. The debt wasn’t brokered.
> 
> The quartet of international lenders split the $217 million evenly into prorated shares, sources said. Scotiabank acted as the lead administrative agent in the deal, representing TD Bank (Toronto-Dominion Bank) and Intesa Sanpaolo, who were brought in to participate in this construction financing following the initial debt supplied for the purchase of the sites.


----------



## Hudson11

tower 2 very close to topping out


r_190215282_beat0013_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_190215312_beat0013_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_190215025_beat0013_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

new towers revealed, designed by OMA

https://ny.curbed.com/2019/3/7/18253805/greenpoint-landing-waterfront-oma-brooklyn



> “We have designed two towers—a ziggurat and its inverse—carefully calibrated to one another,” said Jason Long, partner of OMA. “Defined by the space between them, they frame a new view of Greenpoint and new vista from the neighborhood to Manhattan.”


----------



## binhai

I mean, rather ugly geometric design honestly, but certainly a very high profile architect for this development.


----------



## SkylineLabs

*NEW YORK | 1 Eagle Street | 133m | 435ft | 39 fl | App*

New 39-story residential tower filed for 1 Eagle Street in Greenpoint, Brooklyn, New York.

1 Eagle Street - SkylineLabs.io


----------



## Hudson11

is this one of the greenpoint landing towers? If so, we already have a thread for it. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494657&page=4&highlight=greenpoint+landing


----------



## SkylineLabs

Hudson11 said:


> is this one of the greenpoint landing towers? If so, we already have a thread for it.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494657&page=4&highlight=greenpoint+landing


Whoops, it is. Sorry about that


----------



## Hudson11

no worries


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_5624 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

now here's the fifth tower. 

*Permits Filed for 29-Story Tower at 221 West Street in Greenpoint, Brooklyn*



> Brookfield Properties is listed as the owner behind the applications, and is responsible for several other mixed-use properties in Greenpoint Landing.
> 
> The proposed 336-foot-tall development will yield 287,518 square feet with an allotted 8,616 square feet for commercial space. The tower will have 302 residences; it is unclear if these will be rentals or condos.


----------



## Hudson11

IMG_4683_polarr by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

r_190828212_beat0054_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

photos by Tectonic 

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/09/cu...continues-in-greenpoint-landing-brooklyn.html


----------



## DiogoBaptista

> *Construction Tour: One Vanderbilt*
> *OCTOBER 16, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION
> 
> *Architect:* KPF; *Developer:* SL Green Realty Corporation; *Development Manager:* Hines; *Construction:* Tishman Construction; *Interiors:* Gensler; *MEP Engineers:* Jaros Baum & Bolles; *Structural Engineers:* Severud Associates; *Program:* Mixed Use, Office, Retail; *Location:* Midtown East, New York, NY; *Completion:* 2020.





Spoiler



..


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-new-renderings-photos-745-unit-complex/29001


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-new-renderings-photos-745-unit-complex/29001


----------



## DiogoBaptista

baronsonphoto-20191116-011.jpg by Brian Aronson, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Construction Update: Greenpoint Landing*
*DECEMBER 06, 2019* | FIELD CONDITION

*Architect:* Handel Architects, OMA New York (Block D); *Landscape Architect:* James Corner Field Operations; *Developers:* Brookfield Property Partners (37 and 41 Blue Slip, Block D), Park Tower Group (37 Blue Slip, 41 Blue Slip, 7 Bell Slip, 5 Blue Slip, 33 Eagle Street, Block D), L+M Development Partners (7 Bell Slip, 5 Blue Slip, 33 Eagle Street; *Program:* Residential, Retail, Education, Park; *Location:* Greenpoint, Brooklyn, NY. 























































*37 Blue Slip*










*41 Blue Slip*























































*Block D*


----------



## Hudson11

Permits Filed for 33 Commercial Street in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


YIMBY has the latest permits filed for a 22-story mixed-use building at 33 Commercial Street in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com
















> Permits have been filed for a 22-story mixed-use building at 33 Commercial Street in Greenpoint, Brooklyn. Located between 7 Bell Slip and the future Box Street Park as part of the Greenpoint Landing complex, the interior lot is closest to the Greenpoint Avenue subway station, serviced by the G train. Guy Morton, vice president of construction at Park Tower Group, is listed as the owner behind the applications.
> The proposed 213-foot-tall development will yield 344,463 square feet, with 311,471 square feet designated for residential space and 7,123 square feet for commercial space. The building will have 374 residences, most likely rentals based on the average unit scope of 832 square feet. The concrete-based structure will have commercial space on the ground floor.
> Handel Architects is listed as the architect of record.


----------



## Hudson11

photo by Waymond_Womano on the YIMBY forums

rendering:


----------



## Hudson11

Greenpoint Landing Signs First Food Market


Brooklyn's Greenpoint Landing has inked a deal with its first food market tenant, Riverside Market, to open up shop at 7 Bell Slip.




commercialobserver.com







> Brooklyn’s Greenpoint Landing has inked a deal with its first food market tenant, Riverside Market, to open up shop at 7 Bell Slip, Commercial Observer has learned.
> [...]
> Open 24 hours a day, the market will offer organic juices and salads, non-GMO products, paninis, vegan fare, and sandwiches, as well as sundries. It’ll join neighbor Eleva Coffee, which opened in December.
> [...]
> “After months of quarantine, we view Riverside Market’s upcoming arrival as a symbol of New York City’s endurance and continued appeal,” said Marian Klein, president of Park Tower Group, in prepared remarks.


----------



## Hudson11

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2020/7/6/construction-update-greenpoint-landing


----------



## Hudson11

OMA towers

photos by *Skyalign* on the yimby forums


----------



## Hudson11

There Goes your neighborhood, Mike, ... Greenpoint Brooklyn. by Steven Oldak, on Flickr

a more recent aerial photo, this project can be seen at the bottom, center right


20201108_115750 by Dave Malkoff, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

photo by Skyalign on YIMBY


















Construction Update: Greenpoint Landing Block D — FIELD CONDITION


Greenpoint Landing’s fourth market rate site is Block D, a two tower development designed by OMA New York. The two towers will stand 30 and 40 stories tall and offer 745 residential rental units. Block D’s two tower massing is designed as a ziggurat and an inverse form. Precast concrete pan




fieldcondition.com


----------



## WillBuild




----------



## JohnDee

waterfront is full of tall boring condo towers and not many places for stroll, drink, cafe, etc. 😢 Not to mention not the most beautiful designs  

i get parks are needed... but come on, why not build a boardwalk/european style promenade somewhere on the river like Barcelona's or something like that whre people can stroll and enjoy water and eat/drink with lots of retail.. it's very STERILE Right now😲😲🤢 

don't waste that river now..😉


----------



## binhai

Yeah it’s sterile but it’s better than an abandoned industrial lot. Hopefully they can add more vitality in the future.


----------



## JohnDee

binhai said:


> Yeah it’s sterile but it’s better than an abandoned industrial lot. Hopefully they can add more vitality in the future.


past is prologue, they will continue to build these individual developments with little retail on the river, it will be all this way up and down the river and they will have wasted it.. oh well, poor planning.


----------



## Hudson11

One Bell Slip Closes in on Final Levels in North Brooklyn's Greenpoint Landing - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing topping out on One Bell Slip, a 368-foot-tall tower from Handel Architects, Brookfield Property Partners, and Park Tower Group.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11

new renderings






Future New York - Market Insight


Market Insight’s Future New York




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## JohnDee

Again, awful planning here and all along the river so far. Few restaurants, cafes, bars or shops on the waterfront. Yawn, they should have gone and looked at some European waterfronts before wasting a huge length of the East River on boring sterile "tower in the park".


----------



## JohnDee

And to add, the waterfronts of London, Barcelona, Rotterdam, Dublin, etc. are all ones to model NY off.. They all have plentiful outdoor cafes with umbrellas on the river/sea and people use the waterfront. It's not just a park with stupid boring fountains for children and dog, jogging/bike paths or dog walking areas. Parks are overrated. Get some commercial retail development on the waterfront please.


----------



## WillBuild

You've made point a few times now.

Let me disagree.

All these waterfront locations have bustling restaurant streets on their landside. Vernon Blvd in LIC, Franklin and Manhattan Ave in Greenpoint, Williamsburg I don't even know where to begin.

These waterfront parks cater to dense urban neighborhoods. Think of the density of the buildings and then the historical neighborhood that stretched deep behind it. The parks are very popular on most days, even last week when I froze my ass off there, and are much needed in those neighborhoods.

These are not towers in the park. They are towers with one fairly narrow shared park side that befits the neighborhood density and urban grid that extends behind it.

More Hudson River Park than Stuy Town.

Grab a beer at LIC Landing or Tacocina right in the park. Or Rockaway Brewing, Grand Republic Cocktail Club or a myriad others a block away.

Agreed that there definitely needs to be some places like Anable Basin. And there are. Sadly, most new restaurants on Center Blvd are actually terribly uninspired.


----------



## Hudson11

DSC05234 by Anton Semenov-Ehrb, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

227 West Street's Façade Installation Continues in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Façade installation is progressing on 227 West Street, a two-tower development from OMA, Brookfield Property Partners, and Park Tower Group in Greenpoint.



www.newyorkyimby.com





*227 West Street’s Façade Installation Continues In Greenpoint, Brooklyn*


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


>


I like how the two buildings fit together like puzzle pieces!


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> I like how the two buildings fit together like puzzle pieces!


Same here 😂 and it irks me that I can’t be there in person to adjust my view to fit them together 😂


----------



## hkskyline

7/15

Midtown Manhattan skyline by T Thep, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*One Bell Slip’s Brick And Glass Facade Wraps Up Installation In Greenpoint, Brooklyn*







































































One Bell Slip's Brick and Glass Facade Wraps Up Installation in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Façade work is finishing up on One Bell Slip, a 31-story, 413-unit project from Handel Architects, Brookfield, and Park Tower Group in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode

Jul 31

r_210731_189_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210731_192_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210731_711_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210731_627_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brookfield lands $500M for next Greenpoint Landing development*



> Brookfield Property Partners has landed $500 million in construction financing for its fourth market-rate development at the massive Greenpoint Landing project.
> 
> Blackstone Mortgage Trust provided $400 million in the form of a senior mortgage for 227 West Street — a pair of 30- and 40-story towers that will have a combined 745 rental apartments when completed, property records filed with the city Tuesday show.
> 
> The financing package also includes a $100 million mezzanine loan from Blackstone, a source told The Real Deal.











Brookfield Lands $500M Loan at Greenpoint Landing


Brookfield landed a $500M construction loan from Blackstone for its fourth residential development at Greenpoint Landing




therealdeal.com


----------



## hkskyline

8/3

r_210803_180_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_243_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

mchlanglo793


----------



## redcode

Aug 14

HTP15331 by Vinny Schiano, trên Flickr

HTP15329 by Vinny Schiano, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

This guy takes some pretty good photos, it would be nice if he branched out from heavy trucks.


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> This guy takes some pretty good photos, it would be nice if he branched out from heavy trucks.


He does a lot of good construction site photos, especially the new JPM HQ.


----------



## redcode

Aug 25

r_210825_136_beat0070_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210825_242_beat0070_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 4

r_210904_502_beat0074_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Luxury Brooklyn tower Two Blue Slip accused of construction issues by enraged renters*


> The Brooklyn waterfront is a washout, according to roiled residents of a new residential mega project there.
> 
> Several residents of Two Blue Slip — a 421-unit slice of Brookfield Properties & Park Tower Group’s Greenpoint Landing development at Commercial Street, on the East River, which is transforming an industrial eyesore into a 22-acre, multi-building master-planned neighborhood — are up in arms over alleged shoddy construction, constant leaks and dysfunctional management.
> 
> “I am concerned for my safety,” said Two Blue Slip resident Christian Desrosiers, 33, who was renting a $3,590 L-shaped studio on the 36th floor of the 39-story building, which opened last year. “After [the Champlain Towers South collapse in] Florida, yeah, I’m not gonna give these guys the benefit of the doubt.”











Luxury Brooklyn tower Two Blue Slip accused of construction issues by enraged renters


The Brooklyn waterfront is a washout, according to roiled residents of a new residential mega project there. Several residents of Two Blue Slip — a 421-unit slice of Brookfield Properties & Par…




nypost.com


----------



## hkskyline

9/24

Cantilevered buildings in Brooklyn by Steven Vance, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

227 West Street's Façade Reaches Both Pinnacles in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Façade work is progressing on 227 West Street, a two-tower development form OMA, Beyer Blinder Bell, Brookfield, and Park Tower Group in Greenpoint.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode

Oct 11

r_211011_298_beat0077_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Brookfield’s $400M loan in Greenpoint Landing tops outer-borough list*
The Real Deal _Excerpt_
Sep 28, 2021

Brooklyn saw sizable real estate financing deals roar back up 20 percent from July to an August total of $1.18 billion.

Out of top 10 outer-borough loans measured in dollar volume, nine of them were issued for properties in Brooklyn, and one in Queens. Behind those loans were mostly multifamily and hotel properties or projects.

...

1) Greenpoint multifamily | Brooklyn | $400 million
Brookfield Property Partners secured this construction loan for its residential development at the Greenpoint Landing project in Greenpoint. A trio of residential buildings — a 30-story, 303-unit building at 227 West Street; a 40-story, 335-unit building at 1 Eagle Street and a seven-story, 108-unit building at 27 Eagle Street — are currently under construction on the lot along the East River. Yimby reported 30 percent of the 746 units will be set aside as affordable housing. The buildings at 227 West Street and 27 Eagle Street will together have about 8,000 square feet of commercial space. The lender was an entity owned by Blackstone Mortgage Trust.

More : NYC’s 10 Largest Outer Borough Loans in August 2021


----------



## hkskyline

10/24

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------

